# Virtual Oil Paintings with Photoshop



## bbuttry

These are three of my newest virtual oil and pastel paintings done in Photoshop.















Original Photo:


----------



## cjm

That is absoluetly amazing! Could you post the originals? I am blown away!


----------



## ShootHoops

Great job with these!Welcome to TPF!


----------



## mysteryscribe

very nice indeed


----------



## jemmy

absolutely amazing... all done in photoshop?? ... feel free to share x :0) They are beautiful.. you should be very proud x 


ooops sorry... just clicked on the link where you can learn how to! coolx


----------



## Peacemaker636

*Wants you to share your secret(s), or at least some advice/direction*


----------



## woodsac

Beautiful pieces of art!


----------



## bbuttry

Thanks for the comments. I'd love to see others works of virtual paintings. Anyone else have any? Please submit!


----------



## doenoe

wow, these are great 
Difinetly something im going to try sometime.


----------



## Chicagophotoshop

I would agree.  very nicely done.  photoshop is an amazing program.  but you have mastered it.  feel free to share at any time


----------



## Icon72

Beautiful work.


----------



## bbuttry

Here's another one I did. It's from a two image composite and done to resemble a pastel painting. All done in Photoshop.


----------



## lulu

Brad you are teasing everyone with your great work, are you going to share how you did it?


----------



## lfranga

Brad

All of your paintings are fantastic!  I bought your dvd's and they are a great learning tool but how long does it take an average person to learn to paint like you?  Will you be offering anymore training dvd's in the near future?  How about one on the compositing/pastel technique you used on the Morocco photo?  Love your work!

Lowell


----------



## bbuttry

Thanks Lowell! It's hard to say exactly how long takes -- each person is different of course -- it's like learning anything I guess. Most are able to create a nice portrait after following along on the DVDs. 

Here's another portrait I recently painted using the Virtual Oil and Virtual Pastel Techniques on the website.


----------



## Alex_B

Again, mostly not my personal taste as I mentioned in your other thread, but technically impressive.

However this one I really like alot:


bbuttry said:


>


----------



## df3photo

very nice!


----------



## RacePhoto

lulu said:


> Brad you are teasing everyone with your great work, are you going to share how you did it?



Brad is "sharing" this for $69 + $10 per style or $129 for the two DVD set. Sorry if I'm being a little cynical at this point. The messages are an advertisement for his lesson discs.

Otherwise, great work, and beautiful pictures.


----------



## Jim Gratiot

> Brad is "sharing" this for $69 + $10 per style or $129 for the two DVD set. Sorry if I'm being a little cynical at this point. The messages are an advertisement for his lesson discs.


Is that all bad... he's offering to teach people a skill that most of us don't know... and which many people seem to find impressive.

How is that any different, really, than selling your own photograhy services... in other words, selling a skill that not everybody can do?

Just food for thought.


----------



## lfranga

I bought both dvd's and think they are great and am learning a lot.  I appreciate Brad sharing with us what he has learned through a lot of time experimenting and developing his unique technique.  I for one would jump at an opportunity to purchase more of his training dvd's and will recommend them to all those I can at various forums.  Do you plan on making any new dvd's in the near future Brad?  Keep up the great work!  You are a true artist.


----------



## bbuttry

Thanks for the compliments. I'm just so glad the DVDs are such a hit with everyone who purchased them! So many training tutorials are done so poorly.
Someone requested more of children so here's one I did recently. This is a combination of the oil and pastel technique.


----------



## The_Traveler

Well, I guess that one could say that Brad is advertising for free while the other advertisers have to pay for space.


----------



## lfranga

Hello Brad

Any chance you might offer some new training dvd's in the near future?  

Lowell


----------



## RacePhoto

Jim Gratiot said:


> Is that all bad... he's offering to teach people a skill that most of us don't know... and which many people seem to find impressive.
> 
> How is that any different, really, than selling your own photograhy services... in other words, selling a skill that not everybody can do?
> 
> Just food for thought.



Nope, not bad at all. In fact it's good. I think his photos and results are excellent. People who bought the lessons have all commented how good they are. I suspect if he writes more of these, people will also be impressed and educated.

Just that someone asked about _sharing_, and I was making it clear that he's selling.

The messages are advertisements for his learning DVDs. Lets just call them what they really are! I'm thinking of things I can start selling here, now that the door is open for free advertising on the forums.

Nice work, best wishes Brad.


----------



## digital flower

lfranga said:


> Brad
> 
> All of your paintings are fantastic!  I bought your dvd's and they are a great learning tool but how long does it take an average person to learn to paint like you?  Will you be offering anymore training dvd's in the near future?  How about one on the compositing/pastel technique you used on the Morocco photo?  Love your work!
> 
> Lowell





lfranga said:


> I bought both dvd's and think they are great and am learning a lot.  I appreciate Brad sharing with us what he has learned through a lot of time experimenting and developing his unique technique.  I for one would jump at an opportunity to purchase more of his training dvd's and will recommend them to all those I can at various forums.  Do you plan on making any new dvd's in the near future Brad?  Keep up the great work!  You are a true artist.





lfranga said:


> Hello Brad
> 
> Any chance you might offer some new training dvd's in the near future?
> 
> Lowell




Wow that is quite a fan you have there  :er:  :er:


----------



## dbyrd

You are very Talented.


----------

